# Activists want chimp declared a 'person'



## Theoretical (May 7, 2007)

Just what we need: Link


----------



## blhowes (May 7, 2007)

After reading the article, I couldn't help wondering "Has the world gone bananas?"

(sorry, couldn't resist)


----------



## puritan lad (May 7, 2007)

It's just the Democrats trying to get more voters.


----------



## Puritanhead (May 7, 2007)

How about for every one 'chimp' we declare a 'person,' we downgrade one human 'person' to the level of a 'chimp.'


----------



## govols (May 8, 2007)

christabella_warren said:


> Maybe the Democrats are hoping that they can talk the chimps into voting for Obama...



Wouldn't that make one a " chump "?


----------



## kvanlaan (May 8, 2007)

> How about for every one 'chimp' we declare a 'person,' we downgrade one human 'person' to the level of a 'chimp.'



We can start with the 'activists' pushing for this move.


----------



## govols (May 9, 2007)

*As soon as ...*







Monkies can turn on faucets by themselves, no wait ...


----------

